# حوادث الغاز في المنازل



## فرقد ش ن ج (6 أبريل 2010)

حوادث الغاز
الإهمال أو العبث بأسطوانات الغاز ينتج عنه الكثير من المخاطر التي قد تؤدي بأفراد الأسرة والمجاورين لهم لا سمح الله . 
وللوقاية من تلك الأخطار ننصح بالتالي : 
1. اختيار المكان المناسب والآمن للاسطوانة ويفضل أن يكون بعيداً عن مواقع الطبخ وجيد التهوية. 
2. التأكد من التمديدات وسلامتها وعدم تعرضها للحرارة والعوامل الجوية التي تتسبب في إتلافها واستبدال التالف منها فوراً. 
3. فحص المواقد والأفران والتأكد من نظافتها وعدم انسداد منافذ الغاز. 
4. عند تشغيل الموقد أو الفرن يشعل أولا عود الثقاب ومن ثم يفتح الموقد. 
5. من الأسلم تركيب جهاز كاشف لتسرب الغاز. 
6. إغلاق مفاتيح مواقد الغاز، وكذلك مصدر الغاز عند النوم وعند مغادرة المكان، وهذه النقطة الأخيرة ضرورية وهامة للغاية. 
حوادث الزيوت المشتعلة
​لكي لايحدث مالا يحمد عقباه في المطبخ جراء ترك الزيت على الموقد، وانشغال ربة المنزل عنه بعمل آخر، ولأن فترة الانشغال عن الموقد قد تسمح باشتعال النار في الزيت . 
وللوقاية من تلك الأخطار ننصح بالتالي : 
1. عدم ترك الزيت على موقد الغاز والانشغال عنه بعمل آخر. 
2. متابعة العاملات في المنزل وزيادة وعيهن بهذه الحوادث. 
حوادث المطبخ
يشكل المطبخ أحد الأمكنة ذات الخطورة العالية في المنزل خاصة بالنسبة للأطفال الصغار الذين يعبثون بأواني المطبخ وأدواته الساخنة في غفلة من الأم أو المربية . 
وللوقاية من تلك الإخطار ننصح بالتالي : 
1. وضع حاجز مناسب على باب المطبخ لمنع الأطفال من الدخول إليه. 
2. وضع الطفل في سريره المخصص له أو عربه المشي حتى لايصل للأدوات الساخنة. 
3. استعمال عيون الموقد الخلفية عند الطبخ لسلامة المستخدم- عدم ترك ماسكات أواني الطبخ باتجاه الأمام. 
4. لا يسمح للصغار من الأطفال بالمشاركة في تقديم الوجبات حفاظاً على سلامتهم. 
5. التنظيف الدائم لموقد الغاز من آثار الزيوت المنسكبة . 
حوادث اللعب بأعواد الثقاب ومفاتيح الغاز
في دائرة المطبخ أيضاً نجد أن الأطفال حينما يجدون الفرصة للعبث بمفاتيح وموقد الغاز أو اللعب بأعواد الثقاب فأنهم لا يتوانون أبداً . 
وللوقاية من الحوادث في هذا الإطار ننصح بالتالــي: 
1. استخدام القداحات الآمنة الخاصة بإشعال الأفران حتى لاتتاح الفرصة للأطفال العبث بها. 
2. عدم التدخين وفي حالة عدم الامتناع ينبغي الحرص على إبقاء قداحة السجائر أو علبة الثقاب بعيدا عن متناول الأطفال. 
3. التخلص من الأثاث المستعمل الزائد عن الحاجة بدل تكديسه في شرفات العمائر. 
4. قفل الغرف التي يكون بها أثاث ولا تستخدم بصفة دائمة حتى لا يكون عرضة لإشعال حريق. 
5. قفل أنبوبة الغاز بعد كل استعمال حتى لا يحدث تسرب.


----------



## عمروصلاح (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز والمهم وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## maswod11 (9 أبريل 2010)

*سلامة المنازل*

موضوع مهم جدا يجب على جميع ربات البيوت الاحاطة به. مشكور وبارك الله فيك:2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2:


----------

